# What are these clamps for?



## jeep girl (Sep 15, 2019)

Picked up this little Raleigh Mountie bike, and was curious what the 3 odd looking clamps on the bottom  bar would be for?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 15, 2019)

A couple of them are to hold a tire pump.


----------



## jeep girl (Sep 15, 2019)

1817cent said:


> A couple of them are to hold a tire pump.



Cool, thank you!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## jeep girl (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice bike
So these apparently came with air pumps?


----------



## Rambler (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, typically clamp on brackets came with air pumps to attach the pump to the bicycle.

Some bicycles that came with pumps as original equipment had brazed on brackets from the factory.


----------



## rustyjones (Nov 27, 2019)

The remaining clamp looks to be for a chain guard


----------

